# Wallpaper edges - OK to caulk at baseboard?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Sure you can, why not?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lucymiella said:


> Have never and will never install wallpaper.
> 
> However: guest bath already had it installed. Looks fine, except that on a couple of walls it is curling up a bit where it meets the baseboard.
> 
> ...


 
Boy, do I hate this attitude


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have seen it done and understand why you have to do it. If not done NEATLY your bathroom will look tacky..........sort of like an apartment bathroom. If you use a regular paintable caulk, it will collect dirt, etc. Using a silicone caulk is tricky but it dries to a glossier finish and can easily be wiped off. Which one you use may depend on the type of baseboard in the bath.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Just no to 100% silicone.


----------



## MorknMindy (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Brushjockey and Gymschu, for my own information and hopefully that of the original poster, what do you think of Dynaflex 230 in this situation? We had double pane windows installed in our home several years ago and the contractor used a caulk that looked so much more robust when applied and yet not like silicone rubber. I don`t recall the name but at that time he told me this particular caulk wasn`t readily available retail.

So a while back when I went to Home Depot to buy a small tube of caulk and this Dynaflex 230 was there. I bought it because the tube was all I needed and I didn`t want to waste a whole cylinder by letting it set up in my garage.

Anyway, I got home and started using this stuff and it had exactly the same properties the window guys caulk had exhibited. The viscosity of this stuff is high enough that you don`t get the little waves in it when you pull or push the tube along and I think it looks like a lot better job when you are finished? Have either of ya`ll had any experience with Dynaflex 230 and what would be your opinion?

Thanks


----------

